# Overnight to tequila on friday 30th



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

We are getting out this friday 30th overnight to Tequila , on a Grady Marlin 300. We need one more for the crew getting back saturday afternoon. Looking to share some of the cost. Please advise by return.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Grady,

When are you guys leaving? What port? Sounds like a fun trip.


----------

